
Happy Day of the Programmer! 256 Prizes to Celebrate - rubengoncalves
http://dayoftheprogrammer.hscampaigns.com/
======
coyjoy16
Can it be #DayoftheProgrammer forever? I'm glad to be part of the community.

------
shirads
Every bit of love & happiness to all the programmers out there

------
OSJedi
Cool Video! Good to see some OutSystems JEDI MASTERS there. :-)

GO OUTSYSTEMS!!!

------
surajborade123
Its cool to see Outsystems people in single video

------
coyjoy16
#Dayoftheprogrammer forever? Maybe it should be:)

------
mozzello74
Cool video from developers to developers!

------
gveiga
Free stuff for being a programmer?!

------
Gbrazmar
Happy Developers day for all :)

------
maaraujo
And I love the 2^8 give aways...

~~~
shirads
Well said ;-)

------
matpreuter
#DayOfTheProgrammer Cool Video

------
maaraujo
Developer love - awesome :)

------
agmv
A little developers love

------
dfshorty
Happy programmers day!

------
joaomelont
Yey \o/

